# J'ai mon TITANIUM COMBO !!!



## Tyler (30 Décembre 2001)

Salut à tous !

Comme vous le savez,j'ai rendu mon powerbook 550 samedi 22 décembre à la fnac,et j'ai commandé le même jour un powerbook G4 550 combo le même jour.

Et bien aujourd'hui,7 jours plus tard,la fnac a reçu mon Ti COMBO ! Je me suis empressé d'aller le chercher et je vous écris en direct de celui-ci !

Je suis ENCHANTE et HYPER CONTENT de voir que le délais de livraison ne fut que de 7 jours !!

En plus il est nickel : pas de pixels morts !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai l'impression que je suis l'un dès premiers pocesseurs de ce Ti Combo ! Bizzarement,le vendeur m'a dit qu'il n'en avait reçu qu'un (le miens ! )

Alors c'est le même ordinateur d'apparence évidemment, mais pour les différences notables  :

: Le pack logiciel contient donc : Mac os 9.2.2 et Mac OS X.1.1  ainsi queles deux cd d'installations retaurations habituelles mais à tout cela , Apple a eu la gentillesse de rajouter deux CD-R verbatim de 650 mo compatible jusqu'en 24 X : Graveur oblige,le powerbook est donc pret à graver dès l'ouverture de la boite.

Mais venons-en maintenant au plus interressant : LE LECTEUR COMBO :

Je dois dire qu'il est absolument étonnant : 

La première améloration importante par rapport au lecteur dvd simple qu'avait mon ancien Ti est LA VITESSE D'INSERTION ET D'EJECTION DU CD EN SLOT IN !!
Elle est completement étonnante : fini l'insertion lente du à l'aspiration du cd par les rouleaux : maintenant,c'est l'utilisateur qui pousse le CD jusqu'au fond et pouf,le cd se fait avaler instantanement !
Encore plus étonnant : l'éjection : alors qu'à l'époque de mon premier Ti 55O,le lecteur mettait un temps fou à me rendre le cd,l'éjection se faisait doucement et parfois très doucement et était accompagné de ce bruit insupportable des deux petits rouleaux : MAINTENANT TERMINE : écoutez bien : l'éjection est INS-TAN-TA-NEE !
Oui,elle se fait ultra rapidement et instantanement et sans bruit continue !

C'est fabuleux !!!

Bon,maintenant,comme je viens à peine d'installer tout ,je fais en ce moment la MAJ du systeme X en 10.1.2 et Itunes en 2.03 !!

Je vous tiens donc au courant des nouveautés par rapport au combo (et oui,par encore eu le temps de tout tester !)


Je suis vraiment heureux de revenir parmis vous avec cette nouvelle machine et son  lecteur combo dès plus etonnant.

@ plus tard !


PS : au fait,lors de l'installation d'x j'ai initialisé la partoche en systeme UNIX,ce que je n'avais jamais fait,c'est bien ou mieux ou pareil ?

[29 décembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*PS : au fait,lors de l'installation d'x j'ai initialisé la partoche en systeme UNIX,ce que je n'avais jamais fait,c'est bien ou mieux ou pareil ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le postscriptum qui tue, si tu as des problèmes ensuite, va lire les problèmes qu'ont ceux qui ont aussi une partition UFS


----------



## Tyler (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le postscriptum qui tue, si tu as des problèmes ensuite, va lire les problèmes qu'ont ceux qui ont aussi une partition UFS    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Alèm pour cette réaction assez rapide !

Donc je suis bon pour la reinstallation  : C'est rapartie !
Allez,dans la joie et la bonne humeur ! (ARF !)


----------



## Tyler (30 Décembre 2001)

Voilà !

Je viens de reinstaller X en initialisant en Mac os entendu.

J'ai remarqué quelque chose d'amusant :

- L'installation en mac os entendu : 15 minutes/L'installation en systeme UNIX : 35 minutes.
Qu'est-ce qui explique cela ?

-Le systeme est beaucoup plus reactif en mac os entendu,le disque est beaucoup plus rapide aussi.
Qu'est-ce qui explique celà ?


Alors ?

et sinon,d'autres personnes ont reçu leurs Ti Combo ?


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*- L'installation en mac os entendu : 15 minutes/L'installation en systeme UNIX : 35 minutes.
Qu'est-ce qui explique cela ?

-Le systeme est beaucoup plus reactif en mac os entendu,le disque est beaucoup plus rapide aussi.
Qu'est-ce qui explique celà ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le système de gestion de fichiers Unix, système bien particulier qui ne fragmente jamais mais qui hélas entraine pas mal de problèmes pour nous pôvres utilisateurs!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Salut à toi le grand chanceux du ti combo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une ptite question&gt;.. il est à combien le ti 550 combo à la fnac? avec les 6 % biensur... 
merci =)

ps: tu c quand ils en auront de dispo?


----------



## Tyler (30 Décembre 2001)

Alors,

le prix pour le Ti combo 55O à la fnac :

-Sans les 6% de réduction : 21174 francs TTC.
-Avec la réduction de  bienvenue adhérent : 19903,56 TTC.

Pour ce qui est de la disponibilité,je ne sais pas trop car comme je le dis précédemment,le miens était,d'après le vendeur l'unique ti combo qu'il y avait à la fnac marseille.D'ailleurs,il m'a dit que j'étais un chanceux.
Mais je pense que les stocks devraient arriver dans peu de temps,vu que j'ai eu le miens...Je pense aux allentours de la première semaine de janvier (mais ce n'est qu'un approximation de ma part...).

Maintenant,allez savoir....Avec Apple,on peut s'attendre à tout.


----------



## ficelle (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*d'après le vendeur l'unique ti combo qu'il y avait à la fnac marseille.D'ailleurs,il m'a dit que j'étais un chanceux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
il a meme du te dire :
"mon sgaï, t'y est vraiment un enculé de chanceux"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Merci Tyler moi je compte en acheter dans le moi de février alors je pense qu'il y en aura de dispo d'ici là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et qui sait tant il rique d'être mis à jour dès le 7 janvier à la macworld expo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (c beau de rêver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Bye à plus


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler, vendeur représentant placier :
*Elle est completement étonnante
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Décidemment je ne me lasse pas de ce style !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*l'éjection est INS-TAN-TA-NEE !
Oui,elle se fait ultra rapidement et instantanement et sans bruit continue !

C'est fabuleux !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais c'est *INCROYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABLE* !!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Je viens de reinstaller X en initialisant en Mac os entendu.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comment ? Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, allez, promis, j'arrrête. Pour me moment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

Tyler, t'es un vrai séfarade mon fils!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2001)

Non Remi,tout n'est pas si rose.

Hier soir,alors que je travaillais sur Itunes sous mac os x mon powerbook s'est bloqué : glassage de l'ecran.
Moi je fais quoi : j'eteins,et je rallume le Ti : et là,à mon grand desespoir : le Ti ne demarre plus. Plus de ptit visage de mac qui sourit....RIEN. 
L'ecran s'allume mais reste gris (le premier gris du demarrage) et rien ne se passe.

Alors moi,je ne m'inquiète pas et me dit que je vais reparer ça tranquille en utilisant les manips standard  : Reinitialisation avec le ptit bouton de derriere : ça ne change rien.
La meme chose sans la batterie : rien.
Je reinitialise la PRAM : rien.
J'essaie de demarrer sur les CDS en maintenant c :
Cd mac os X installation : blocage après la tete du mac qui sourit
Cd MAC OS 9 installation : blocage avec le pointeur en haut à gauche et pas de mac souriant.
Cd Reinitialisation : rien.Blocage et arret du lecteur cd ou bout d'une minute de lecture.
CD diagnostic : icone chargement,et blocage.

Ce matin,j'appelle l'assistance technique Apple : Le technicien passe 20 minutes avec moi au tel en essayant tous les trucs possibles.
RIEN.
il a conclu à une panne materielle.

Je suis COMPLETEMENT DEGOUTE de voir que mon Ti s'est completement arreter après 5 heures de fonctionnement.
C'est vraiment honteux.

Demain,je le remmene à la fnac pour un changement pour un NEUF : il n'est pas question que je me retrouve avec un Ti trituré par les mecs d'apple.

Je vous ecris en ce moment d'un PC vieux PC qu'un pote m'a preté (un P2 233 mais qui MARCHE LUI AU MOINS et il est pourtant hyper poussièreux)
Et c'est ça qui explique que je n'ecris pas de mon vrai pseudo...Je ne me souviens plus de mon pass...


Enfin voila...
JE SUIS HYPER DEGOUTE et déçu...

tout etait parfait,j'avais mon combo...et maintenant,je n'ai plus qu'un Ti qui ne demarre plus et qui ne veut rien savoir...

Enfin...si avant demain quelqu'un a une manip miracle...

Pour vous aider,je peux confirmer que :

Le combo fonctionne et lit (je l'entend au demarre et il lit les cds en maintenant C)
J'entend les cliquetis du HD au demarrage...Mais après,il se tait et je l'entend Plus.

voila...

Snif.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[30 décembre 2001 : message édité par TylerMalheureux]


----------



## Gargamel (30 Décembre 2001)

pas de bol


----------



## Floppy (30 Décembre 2001)

Condoléances Tyler.

Juste un truc qui m'intrigue dans ton compte-rendu : ça veut dire quoi "travailler sur iTunes" ?

[30 décembre 2001 : message édité par Floppy]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Floppy:
*Condoléances Tyler.

Juste un truc qui m'intrigue dans ton compte-rendu : ça veut dire quoi "travailler sur iTunes" ?

[30 décembre 2001 : message édité par Floppy]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'entend par là : regler l'equalizer pour les morceaux et préparer des playlists pour une gravure de compile...

C'est quand même du boulot.(surtout pour l'equalizer...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2001)

Alors tyler ?
Du nouveau pour ton ti....
C bizarre ca! 5 heures et puis rien!!
Pour une machine qui se dit de qualité et à 20000 balles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!! Ils les testent pas chez apple leur machines???
Bon ben je suis deg pour toi en espérent qui te le change par un nveau et non qu'ils le revoient à apple car vu dans l'état qu'il les rendent c inadmissible .....
Bonne soirée quand même et tient nous au courant...


----------



## Tyler (31 Décembre 2001)

Je viens de retrouver mon pass en configurant le compte mac.com à partir d'outlook (je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait le faire).

Donc,pas d'idées pour qu'il démarre mon Ti ?
Vous pouvez pas savoir à quel point c'est atroce d'avoir un Ti neuf avec lequel on ne peut rien faire.
C'est vraiment stressant.

Sinon........Personne ne sait d'ou la panne pourrait venir ?
Juste par curiosité...j'aimerai comprendre comment un ordinateur (un mac en +) ne peut plus demarrer...meme pas sur le cd...

arg...

Vivement demain,je vais à la fnac à la premiere heure...pour rendre le Ti.
Je vais exiger un neuf car le Ti est tombé en panne en quelque heures...
On peut donc considerer que c'est une panne usine.
Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'ils ait reçu d'autre combo...Attendre encore 7 jours serait un CAL-VERT.

Au fait,j'ai oublié de vous dire que quand j'ai appellé Apple hotline,j'ai donc enregistrer le Ti en donnant le numero de serie...Mais le hotlineur m'a dit que mon ti n'etait pas refairencer comme sortie d'usine...Et que donc,par définition,il n'existait pas ou du moins,il ne devrait pas exister...ETRANGE.
C'est peut etre ce qui explique qu'il soit defectueux...

Allez savoir...

je vous tiens au courant demain après etre passé à la Fnac.

Merci à tous pour votre soutiens.

Tyler le malheureux...qui se contente d'un PC...ARG.....
Comme quoi,le passé (le PC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) nous rattrape parfois...
Je suis de nouveau avec un PC...l'enfer...


----------



## ficelle (31 Décembre 2001)

c'est les glandes, mais mieux vaut une machine qui lache des le premier jour plutot que d'attendre le seizieme... j'ai eu la meme galere a la sortie du pismo, et apres coup, j'etais vraiment content de l'avoir acheté à la fnac.
le seul hic, s'est que tu risques d'attendre quelque jours pour en avoir un autre.
courage Tyler !


----------



## Tyler (31 Décembre 2001)

Ca y est,je reviens à peine de la Fnac.

Ils m'ont repris le Ti sans problème et ils ont fait une nouvelle commande du même Ti. (la fnac,c'est vraiment fabuleux).

Tout c'est bien passé mais il va encore falloir que j'attende entre 5 et 7 jours pour avoir mon Ti...

J'espère que celui qui viendra fonctionnera bien lui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez,merci à tous,@ + .


----------



## ficelle (1 Janvier 2002)

vu sur mac bidouille : 

*Premières impressions du Ti Combo - Lionel - 07:55:09
Tyler a reçu son Ti combo et nous fait part de ses impressions. 

Salut Lionel ! 
Lorsque j'ai appris qu'apple avait sortie le TI COMBO,j'ai rendu mon powerbook 550 DVD samedi 22 décembre à la FNAC,et j'ai commandé le même jour un powerbook G4 550 combo le même jour. 
Et bien aujourd'hui,7 jours plus tard,la FNAC a reçu mon Ti COMBO ! Je me suis empressé d'aller le chercher et je vous écris en direct de celui-ci ! ......*

et la suite ?!


----------



## Tyler (4 Janvier 2002)

La suite demain si tout va bien ficelle !

J'ai appellé la fnac aujourd'hui,le Ti devrait etre la demain ou au pire samedi...Mais normalement demain.

Donc la suite demain...

héhé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je testerai le graveur et le lecteur dvd.

A demain dans la salle PB !


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Attendre encore 7 jours serait un CAL-VERT.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et un TYLER-VERT !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Tyler (4 Janvier 2002)

Le gognol toujours aussi efficace dans ces créations d'inutilibile&#8482;...

Et même à plus d'une heure du mat...

IL RESTE PERFORMANT.


mieux que LE G5, voici : LE GOGNOL.













[04 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Janvier 2002)

'

Merci pour ton hommage Tyler, ça me touche beaucoup. Mais je tiens à préciser une chose afin d'éviter toute conséquence fâcheuse : contrairement au G5, je n'ai pas 64 bits !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2002)

15h35

Je pars pour la Fnac chercher le Titanium Combo,il est arrivé aujourd'hui.


A tout à l'heure pour LA SUITE !


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2002)

7 heures 37 du mat et Tyler ne dort toujours pas !

Emerveillé par son nouveau Ti combo,il installe et reamanage calmement son outil de travail.

Il fonctionne parfaitement : Pas de pixel mort.

Il a fait deux gravures avec succès : une avec Itunes et une avec Toast , le tout sous X.

Le graveur fonctionne très bien,plutot rapide et burnproof...On peut donc faire des trucs durant la gravure et c'est génial...

Le Dvd a lui aussi tourné : Doberman, un de mes films fétiche,fut visionné tranquillement,et sans aucun ralentissement...


Bref,ce titanium combo est une merveille.


Je l'aime,je suis amoureux de lui.


Et bon sang,je le dis pour la seconde fois, J'AIME APPLE.


Bonne matiné à tous...je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher...(Malgré que le Ti agit sur moi comme de la vitamine C par tonne...)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En plus,je me suis acheté la soris optique logitech : deux boutons plus la molette et j'ai été agréablement surpris de voir que Mac os X l'a reconnait nativement (deux bouton et même la molette) et sans installation de drivers...

Le confort avec la souris est exceptionnel...


Décidement,il y a vraiment de l'amour dans l'air.














[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

Comment ai-je pu laisser passer ce thread, moi...
Non, décidément, il me fallait bien cela pour trouver le sommeil et aller dormir.
Amuse-toi bien


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2002)

*ARRRRRFFFF*


ZARA....Grand prêtre du "Sans pitié" INCORPORATED.


----------



## bateman (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*
Le graveur fonctionne très bien,plutot rapide et burnproof...On peut donc faire des trucs durant la gravure et c'est génial...

[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hey tyler, sous X, on peut tj faire autre chose quand on grave un cd même sur un Lacie Usb de la préhistoire..

on peut même regarder un DVD.

tu peux regarder un DVD quand tu graves tyler?

bonne nuit.


----------



## Floppy (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*tu peux regarder un DVD quand tu graves tyler ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais parfaitement, Monsieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec le nouveau combo double action d'Apple, je grave le CD par au-dessus tandis que je lis le DVD par en-dessous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'eu eu là, hein


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

Et non Bateman...

C'est le seul truc que je peux pas faire : graver un CD et lire un DVD en même temps...


Quoi qu'avec les explications de Floppy,je vais quand même essayer de rentrer deux cds,un vierge et un DVD...

Alors attend voir...Heu....Grrrrrshshhshshhshshshh  zekjfofdjksqsf ......... BIOUP.


----------



## bateman (6 Janvier 2002)

donc tu as fais un mauvais choix.
deux mauvais, non trois.

the wrong powerbook, yann kounen, et l'ipod.

kounen est un tacheron, et l'ipod va être obsolète dans 48 heures..

désolé.


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

PArce que MONSIEUR a un 667 , monsieur se sent superieur !


Arfff...

Laisse moi me marrer,

si le mien est obsolete, c'est pas 130 mhz de plus qui va faire que TON powerbook sera toujours d'actu...

MOUARF...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait,tu serais pas en train de maronner que j'ai le COMBO et pas toi ?

héhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

Moi, je préfère avoir un 667 qu'un combo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce qu'avec les nouvelles gammes qui vont être annoncées dans deux jours, tu vas vraiment être à la traine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(c'est plus facile d'ajouter un graveur, non ?)

À ce sujet, il faudrait peut-être que je pense à renouveler iBook, iMac et G4, moi...
La nouvelle gamme tombe à point


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

_(on se croirait vraiment dans une cour d'école  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

(_C'est vrai Zara...Patrick est encore un gosse....Mais....Ca fait partie du jeu de patrick Bateman....Faire glipper les potes parce qu'il a du meilleur matos....(ceux qui sont pas au courant : LIRE AMERICAN PSYCHO DE BRET ESTON ELLIS)_)


----------



## bateman (6 Janvier 2002)

les effets Real time de FCP 3 y tournent bien sur ton 550?

c vrai que tu voulais acheter les derniers cam Sony qui exporte en MPEG et pas en DV..

aller j'arrête de te titiller.

airport ready, Bus à 133, pas seulement des mhz de plus..

tu dois aussi avoir 256 mo de ram c ça?


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

Quand tu comprendras que j'en m'en contre tape de ton 667...

Tu arreteras de perdre ton temps...


----------



## bateman (6 Janvier 2002)

tu vas voir ta gueule à la récré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## Jean lefort2 (6 Janvier 2002)

Le 667 est mieux certe, mais la différence en utilisation courante ne justifie pas les 7000F de différence, moi j'ai un 550, DDde 30 Airport et en plus le superbe IPod, une merveille même si demain il est dépassé je m'en contre fou.


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

JEAN LEFORT2 : LA VOIX DE LA RAISON.


----------



## Tiberius (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean lefort2:
*Le 667 est mieux certe, mais la différence en utilisation courante ne justifie pas les 7000F de différence, moi j'ai un 550, DDde 30 Airport et en plus le superbe IPod, une merveille même si demain il est dépassé je m'en contre fou.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La diffférence n'est pas de 7000 F mais de la moitié, si tu prends un 550, que tu ajoutes une carte Airport et un DD de 30Go... Avec un bus plus rapide et quelques MHz en plus, faut voir... Après c'est effectivement une question d'utilisation et de budget.


----------



## bateman (6 Janvier 2002)

TIBERIUS : LA VOIX DE LA RAISON.


----------



## Tiberius (6 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tiberius:
*

La diffférence n'est pas de 7000 F mais de la moitié, si tu prends un 550, que tu ajoutes une carte Airport et un DD de 30Go... Avec un bus plus rapide et quelques MHz en plus, faut voir... Après c'est effectivement une question d'utilisation et de budget.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et j'ai oublié les 256Mo de RAM supplémentaires....


----------



## bateman (6 Janvier 2002)

n'en rajoute pas


----------



## Tiberius (6 Janvier 2002)

[05 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tiberius]


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2002)

Tyler, rassures nous !
tu n'as rien dit depuis hier, 18h18....
tu n'aurais quand meme pas refait peter la machine !?!?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par ficelle]


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

Si si...

Elle a explosé...

Mais quand je l'ai renvoyé à la FNAC, ils m'ont dit qu'ils etaient désolé,ils ont appelé steve et ...

IL M'A DONNE A LA PLACE :

-Iwalk
-Ipad
-Un G5
-Et une place backstage avion payé pour Lundi au MWSF !

Mais comme j'ai promis à steve, je ne devoilerai rien avant lundi


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2002)

gros veinard !


----------

